# More rubber plugs on DanKung frames



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I finally tried out the rubber stoppers at home depot. The 1/2" x 5/16" stoppers work great on my DanKung General2 and the Palm Thunder. The plugs were bought for 60 cents each at Home Depot (USA).

I dip the plug in rubbing alcohol so it will push almost flush with the fork. The alcohol evaporates quickly and the plugs stays put. You can trim off the excess on the other side. I left a bit more than necessary hanging out the front. I also leave my bands long so I use them again if they break at the pouch. You can trim them off at the plug if you can't get over the look.

The General II is set up for .177cal BBs. The bands are 6 3/4" x 7/16" x .030". They toss a .177" BB at 255fps and 1/4" steel at 238fps. If breakage continues to happen at a few hundred shots then I will increase the length and drop BB speed down to 225fps. The 255fps easily zips through one side of a hanging pop can at 10 yards. Sometimes I see holes out the other side but I'm not sure if they were done with one shot or multiples through the same hole.

The Palm Thunder is set up with 7" x 3/4" TB-Silver. It tosses 3/8" steel at 185fps and 5/16" steel at 215fps. My draw length is 32".

Try out the plug method if you have a DanKung style frame. Many plug types work fine... rubber stoppers, cork stoppers, polymorph, etc.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

looks awesome. tbs I use as well for airsoft pellets. thin tapered strips 8inches active cut from 15mm to 10mm. really fun and the roomates hate it. it hurts them apparently lol its airsoft.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

and here I thought I was doing something new. I just now got back from the hardware store with these little rubber hole grommets. It was a tight squeeze, and I'm sure the rubbing alcohol would've helped, but it feels pretty secure. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Is that dankungs blue latex on the left if it is how dose it shoot


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Tom Stevens said:


> Is that dankungs blue latex on the left if it is how dose it shoot


Nope, it's Theraband Silver. "The Palm Thunder is set up with 7" x 3/4" TB-Silver. It tosses 3/8" steel at 185fps and 5/16" steel at 215fps. My draw length is 32"."


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

TSM

and here I thought I was doing something new. I just now got back from the hardware store with these little rubber hole grommets. It was a tight squeeze, and I'm sure the rubbing alcohol would've helped, but it feels pretty secure. I can't wait to try it out.








IMG_20151008_120753727.jpg

Just a thought, should the bands ends be on the side you are pulling from as if you pull the way you have it you are pulling the tubes off the grommet. Is the grommet the same OD on each side or is one side bigger than the other and can act like a stop ?

Just a saying ;- )

But I like the grommet idea ;- )

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The rubber stoppers are tapered. The stoppers that I use for the *General II *have a 1/2" large end. I push the stoppers into the ear with the large end facing me when I shoot. The bands go OTT with the short tag end facing me.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I've done the plug thing but the grommets gonna give that a shot as well


----------

